# What Did You Dream While Asleep?



## rcfieldz (Feb 23, 2016)

*Dream - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well the other night I had a dream where I heard a boom sound and went outside to see a large mushroom cloud in the distance. I also noticed another farther off when another huge explosion occured closer than the first two. It was obvious that we were getting bombed by nuclear weapons. In the dream a few days passed as we stayed indoors. Many people had fled, going who knows where. And others drove by looking and searching for somewhere better than where they had come from. I remember people were saying that they heard from radio broadcasts that 27 U.S. cities where hit by nuclear bombs. No one knew what was going to happen next. No talk as to who we were at war with or if the attackers were just as devastated as our country was.
And that's about the gist of my dream...   *


----------



## xband (Feb 23, 2016)

Most all of the time I am searching for something when dreaming that I was looking for in the past. Could be anything.


----------



## rcfieldz (Feb 23, 2016)

Has anyone had flying dreams? They are great! Sort of like the way Superman flies but in slow motion. You lift your arms and slowly lift off the ground. Usually in my flying dreams I'm only a few(2 or 3) telephone poles high and when it's close to ending one just drifts back to the ground. Rarely am I able to lift off again for longer time. I have described it to other people who have had a similar experience. Tho I have not had this type of dream for quite some time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

My dreams are the same:
Trying to get "home". Wherever home is, I guess.


----------



## xband (Feb 23, 2016)

rcfieldz said:


> Has anyone had flying dreams? They are great! Sort of like the way Superman flies but in slow motion. You lift your arms and slowly lift off the ground. Usually in my flying dreams I'm only a few(2 or 3) telephone poles high and when it's close to ending one just drifts back to the ground. Rarely am I able to lift off again for longer time. I have described it to other people who have had a similar experience. Tho I have not had this type of dream for quite some time.


I can capture a dream with my conscience mind and make it do what ever I want it to do. One time I flew to the moon and sat on a big rock but felt cold that I did not envision..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well, you people are nuts...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2016)

I rarely if ever remember my dreams

I like to use hypnagogic naps for problem solving and inspiration

The Power of Micro Naps | The Art of Manliness


----------

